# Unusual items



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok, just making my 5 coffee of the morning to start me off the day, I gazed lovingly at my steanless steel bin. I smiled because I brought this bin in uk sales in summer, packed it with clothes and used it as luggage. My family think I'm bonkers ( and so may I add do friends) but what unusual item ( no animals or food ) have you brought back that's a bit off, like 2 years ago I brought a gas fire, that sits on my wall and everybody thinks it's a picture!!


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

bat said:


> Ok, just making my 5 coffee of the morning to start me off the day, I gazed lovingly at my steanless steel bin. I smiled because I brought this bin in uk sales in summer, packed it with clothes and used it as luggage. My family think I'm bonkers ( and so may I add do friends) but what unusual item ( no animals or food ) have you brought back that's a bit off, like 2 years ago I brought a gas fire, that sits on my wall and everybody thinks it's a picture!!


That's a good idea, I would have expected the bin to get damaged in transit though. I'm going to uk soon and only taking hand luggage, I guess my laundry basket could come back with me. My sort of ex partner came over and was asked to bring some of my clothes, from a very specific list; he brought none of the list, but arrived with my work tops, and several items that no longer fit(too big, lost weight here)?????? WHY??????????and he's an intelligent guy. He also brought odd half bottles/sprays/ lotions and potions, totally bizarre. He didn't even manage to bring my linen tea towels, FROM HIS TEA TOWEL DRAWER!!! 
This trip he did arrive with 20 paperbacks I'd ordered form uk, a wetsuit I'd bought, and a new BCD for me as a gift, so all is forgiven. Bless.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I once brought a sheepskin coat back for the winter lol


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> I once brought a sheepskin coat back for the winter lol


And I bet you're wearing it now, I've got my Parka here, and furry sheepskin boots, even had gloves, but forgot and left them in UK last trip. The Parka is appreciated every evening, it gets so cold at night. It does feel strange walking past tourists wearing shorts and t shirts though, but I'd rather be warm.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I haven't got a coat here now at all!! I must have left it in Scotland.. I have clothes here there and everywhere but yes I have sheepskin lined boots here but I have to wear them with a blazer as I left my wool coat in Spain and I am not buying another coat.
Yes I see people here wearing what I suppose would be for a spring day in the UK and I am bundled up lol


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I haven't got a coat here now at all!! I must have left it in Scotland.. I have clothes here there and everywhere but yes I have sheepskin lined boots here but I have to wear them with a blazer as I left my wool coat in Spain and I am not buying another coat.
> Yes I see people here wearing what I suppose would be for a spring day in the UK and I am bundled up lol


No the bin kept in original box , and of course weight written on the side and weighs less than suitcase empty . I also bring irons ( just brought one of the new steam ones ) again a bit silly as I don't iron. Sheets, yes bring all fitted sheets and duvets and covers.also brought a steam cleaner 10 yrs ago before you could find them here , brilliant cleaned everything with it. But broken Now. Won't be bringing another one given up cleaning what a thankless job , like painting the fourth bridge every day.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Unusual items...I am taking a few to Egypt...my items would not add value to this thread and cause wrath to be rained down on me like hot coals 

I will take the steam cleaner good for killing ants and cockroachs they can't hide from one of those


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

I've brought several items to Sharm from the UK over the past few months; a mini fryer, a toaster, a printer, head massager & a dental water pick to name a few...random eh!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I am in the process of packing, the unusual items I can mention include:


Victorian Antique Copper Tea Kettle circa 1870's
Singing Copper Tea Kettle circa 1930's
Zippy Doll I have had over 20 years
Tarot Cards & Crystals
Aromatherapy oils / scented candles / incense
TENS machine
Steam Cleaner
Panini Machine
Espresso Machine
Christmas Lights (blue LED) for around my bed and patio all year long good conversation point if I have lady friends 
 Expensive cotton bed linen and covers 
 Satin sheets (set in purple, cream and blue)

I have LOADS of excess baggage and it's confused the hell out of Thomson Airways. The retail agency needs to book the bags @ £25.00 each and then you need to buy the weight in increments from the airline of 5kg @ £12.50 each kg however you are only allowed 23kg excess per bag.

The airline and the agency's donot communicate well so ENSURE that you book it yourself and when you do make sure you get the direct line number of the person at Thomson Head Office or if you have a query you will be on hold for 30 mins. You would think it would be as easy as just saying "can I please have 3 x 23kg bags"..however NO it's not that simple

Make sure you book all your excess baggage early on as you can only add excess on no later than 3 days before departure as they need to work out the fuel..and if you WILL pay over the odds at the check in desk if you leave it for then - and they can say no, then you have the embarrassing task of removing all your unwear (in my case faux leopard skin) in front of everyone


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why not fly on a scheduled flight and go business class?..and get most of your weight free, by the time you have paid all your excess weight you would have paid for the business class ticket.
Plus your hand luggage is more generous

My last flight cost me 300LE for an extra bag .. 3 suitcases in all, all weighing over the limit ... plus I could take for hand luggage a bag weighting 15kg, a coat, handbag, laptop and umbrella plus a camera.


----------

